# Tsunehisa ZA-18?



## madmotts (Oct 15, 2021)

Anyone buy or try out a Tsunehisa ZA-18? Interested in gifting a stainless to a family member. Wondering about sharpening/deburring and edge retention. I know it's probably like vg10...









Tsunehisa ZA-18 Damascus Gyuto 210 - Blade Only


Tsunehisa is a company that works with a variety of blacksmiths. The Migaki Ginsan knives are produced in Tosa, Japan. They use nice quality steels at a very reasonable price. The fit and finish are even better than I anticipated. Specifications: Brand: Tsunehisa Location: Tosa, Japan Edge...



sugicutlery.com





hi @JoBone...


----------



## JoBone (Oct 16, 2021)

These are one of the knives that I have been gifting  They are styling, stainless and well made for the cost.

The steel is on par with VG10, but should have a little more durability and strength.

_The ZA-18 was specially developed by Osaka Clad Co., Ltd with Aichi Steel Corp to compete or even outperform VG10. It has similar chemical composition to the VG10, but contains higher Carbon (1.20 vs. 1.05), Chromium (18.0 vs. 15.5), Molybdenum (1.5- vs. 1.20) and Cobalt (1.80 vs. 1.50) for added hardness, durability and corrosion resistance._


----------



## madmotts (Oct 19, 2021)

All right i'm game.


----------

